# From a Bi-color to a Blanket Back?! (coloring)



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

When I first posted pictures of Trent when I got him (2 months old), I was told by everyone that he was a bi-color. After learning about what a bi-color really was, I agreed. He had quite a few bi-color dogs in his family tree, and was completely black except for legs and some cheek markings. He had nice, inky tarheels and penciling down the legs. 

I then read the thread in the breeding section about bi-colors, and it was stated that red behind the ears and a white stomach meant the dog was a blanket back. And now, at 7 months, Trent has a LOT of red fur behind the ears, tan around the armpit area, a white stomach, and his tarheels have pretty much vanished.

I'm starting to think he's a blanket back now, despite everyone calling him a bi-color when he was a puppy. I've always called him a bi-color after finding out, but now his coloring has changed and I'm not quite sure what he is. His dam was a blanket back and his sire was a black/tan with a regular saddle. 

As a 2-3 month old puppy - 



























Tarheels starting to fade - 









Almost gone (not a very flattering picture!) -









Him Now -


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I always wondered about my dog as well.I think you might have what is called a melanistic blanket back black and tan.Some GOOD examples in genetic section on this board.HE is quite handsome!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Yea he is not not a true Bi-Color but he is pretty close heavy on the blanket! Gorgous boy!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree, I would say blanket back. 

Another indicator of bi-colour are toe penciling - which I don't see in his (extremely cute) puppy pics.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He looks just like my B!!
he will continue to change
He is Gorgeous


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is sooooooo handsome))))


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I LOVE your dog!!! The really dark ones sure get my attention. Great looking boy all around!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

mine has gone the other way!

beautiful dog


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

He looks just like my Gunner did when he was a puppy. Definite tarheels but a little lighter in the face. He's now a blanket back. Close to a saddle at 15 months.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I would call him a blanket black. (Melanistic black and tan if you want to get technical!) My Ilan looks just like him and started the same way!








She has continued to "brown out" a bit as she gets older.
My bi, Fenna, lost the toe stenciling after her first heat cycle, but never lost the "tar heals" or the black belly.








She does have points of brown behind her ears, but they are small.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

He is SOOO cute! I'm getting excited..... I can hardly wait to see which little Trent sister I get!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah I would have to agree on the blanket black, not because I'm a expert, because I am definitely not. I wasn't even a mommy until Sept 20th. But my guy is a bi-color. He is all black minus a very light pattern of light tan/whitish on his lower legs. Like he was all black but someone just went and took an eraser to his legs. I love your pics of him though. So cute. I love the stretching picture. Looks just like Dakota EVERY morning.


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

nice pictures!!!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree. I didn't think he was after seeing the recent stacked pics, but didn't want to say! lol I mean it's not my dog, what do I know?









But, notice my puppy has the extreme black on the feet even at four months:


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, for the compliments and information! 

I was convinced he was a blanket back when I brought him home, because his dam was one and because I didn't know what qualified as a bi-color. Then I was informed by even owners of bi-color dogs that he indeed was one, so I started calling him a bi-color. Only recently when he developed more tan markings and less black on the legs, I started wondering. 



> Originally Posted By: bcannieHe is SOOO cute! I'm getting excited..... I can hardly wait to see which little Trent sister I get!


I'm almost as excited as you are!







Trent was a cute fluffy little puppy, and now we're hitting that adolescent stage. Can't wait to see him grow up!



> Originally Posted By: BJDimock
> My bi, Fenna, lost the toe stenciling after her first heat cycle, but never lost the "tar heals" or the black belly.
> 
> 
> ...


Fenna!











> Originally Posted By: littledmcHe looks just like my B!!
> he will continue to change
> He is Gorgeous


Thanks Dawn! I sure wish he'd turn out remotely like handsome stud Brady!


----------

